# Singlade balls



## bkg (Oct 2, 2017)

Does anyone do this very old form of needlework? Iâm taking a class in Minneapolis and looking for on line resources.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Never heard of these but I'm off to Google to find out about them. Very pretty :sm01:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Very curious


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Are they ornaments or a toy?? What kind of yarn? If it’s wool, I would take a look at knitpicks.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Toys for little kids or cat's very rare Norwegian art


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

They are beautiful!! Are they made from regular yarn? Or is it more of a rope??


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

SueFerns said:


> They are beautiful!! Are they made from regular yarn? Or is it more of a rope??


Looks like regular yarn in which case it would be a great stash buster!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

interesting.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

bkg said:


> Does anyone do this very old form of needlework? Iâm taking a class in Minneapolis and looking for on line resources.


Beautiful. I would love to learn my to do them.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Those are beautiful, I've never heard of it so off to Google.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very pretty but looks like it would be very time consuming


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

I watch a couple of the U-tube videos. It is called singlade. It's pretty simple to do using odds and ends to make the core of the ball and what ever yarn you have to make the pattern. The author estimates it takes 5 hours to complete a ball. Kind of cool, but I don't see myself ever doing it. Just don't have any use for them. The person in the video uses wool because that is what her grandfather used in "the old Country."


----------



## Brenknitty (Sep 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty but looks like it would be very time consuming


It totally does! And finger stressing.


----------



## Etienne (May 26, 2013)

https://www.google.dk/search?rlz=1C1CHZL_daDK752DK755&ei=P40FWqmDA4KYsAeI6ZxA&q=Temari+ball&oq=Temari+ball&gs_l=psy-ab.3..0j0i203k1l9.3473.8039.0.9591.5.5.0.0.0.0.79.375.5.5.0....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.5.373...0i67k1.0.jaNHIed3ECg

Technic Temari


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

These are interesting and beautiful. How nice that you have pursued your interest by taking a class.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Youtube tutorial

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Singlade+balls


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

tenaj said:


> Youtube tutorial
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Singlade+balls


Thank you for the link.


----------



## Shintoga (Apr 8, 2014)

Never heard of them but they're pretty!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Julianna P said:


> I watch a couple of the U-tube videos. It is called singlade. It's pretty simple to do using odds and ends to make the core of the ball and what ever yarn you have to make the pattern. The author estimates it takes 5 hours to complete a ball. Kind of cool, but I don't see myself ever doing it. Just don't have any use for them. The person in the video uses wool because that is what her grandfather used in "the old Country."


Make them smaller and use as Xmas balls...that is if you celebrate that holiday. I have to give them a go...love the colors.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaildh said:


> Toys for little kids or cat's very rare Norwegian art
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Interesting. It also looks like the stitch used is what Mama used to call buttonhole stitch.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

yes buttonhoe stitch and they'd make lovely little Christmas baubles.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Those are neat... I’ve never heard of this...


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Very interesting, thank you for posting.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Put a little 'bag' of catnip in the center of your stash clippings. Could put it in the toe of a nylon sewn shut around it or in the snipped off finger of a glove which is then sewn shut. Finish squishing your scrap yarn around it and continue. Looks like a great project for a long car ride...small, portable, doesn't need too much concentration. Could even sneak a little work in on it while waiting....anywhere!


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for bringing up this subject. I had not heard of this until now. I think they would make great, personalized Christmas ornaments.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------

